# Smoking BR18.4 and BR53



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi all,

Yesterday a BR 53 and a BR 18.4 equipped with a relay (ESU 51693) to provide the smokers with a line voltage. I couldn't get them to smoke properly with the outputs of the ESU LokSounds, they were old type smokers and there was a drizzly string of smoke coming out (if she wanted to do it at all). Now, with the relay in between, they are smoking again as usual.
Here is the final result......................................


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great looking layout! :thumbsup: Good smoke too.


----------

